# Laptop repair in Falkirk?



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

My Compaq laptop has a power connection problem the part is only like £2 off ebay but i'm not that technically minded.

Can anyone recommend somewhere to get it sorted?


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

dont know about falkirk but there is a shop in paisly that does laptop repairs. 

ill dig out the name later today is you want it mate


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cheers mate, just finding someone you can trust and not rip me off as i know how much the part is but obviously its paying for there time etc.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

£50-60 is about the average price for soldering the new socket on. I'm guessing its the socket which is the issue


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nick-a6 said:


> £50-60 is about the average price for soldering the new socket on. I'm guessing its the socket which is the issue


Indeed mate if its that price then forget it.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Generally speaking, if a laptop is over 3 years old it is not economical to repair it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jamest said:


> Generally speaking, if a laptop is over 3 years old it is not economical to repair it.


ah well that rules that out.

Just seen an IBM Lenovo laptop for £170 new on egay 1.6ghz and 1gb ram enough to run remapping software and diagnsotics. :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Surely its only a basic soldering job ??? Can You photograph the job Graham ?? If its just a soldering job I will have a look next time Im over Your way its better than throwing it away ???


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Surely its only a basic soldering job ??? Can You photograph the job Graham ?? If its just a soldering job I will have a look next time Im over Your way its better than throwing it away ???


i'm assuming its just a soldering job could be wrong as i havent actually opened it up mate i will do tomorrow though and send you some pics over. :thumb:


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

I do these repairs fairly regularly at work, usually Dell and Fujitsu laptops. Don't imagine Compaqs would be a problem. If you want to get the replacement DC socket then I should be able to repair this for you. Let me know if you're interested Graham.

Regards Graeme


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

graemeforsyth said:


> I do these repairs fairly regularly at work, usually Dell and Fujitsu laptops. Don't imagine Compaqs would be a problem. If you want to get the replacement DC socket then I should be able to repair this for you. Let me know if you're interested Graham.
> 
> Regards Graeme


Ah sweet cheers man i'll get a connector, PM what you will take for fixing it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I've found the DC connector on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/dc-power-jack...Accessories_PowerSupplies&hash=item335f10918c


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Il put Me tools away then ........................


----------

